# Should I show up to RMFC in drag?



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

So if you're at all familiar with me, you know that I'm sort of well known.... er, crossdresser. Seems like half of the people that PM me lately anymore are asking for pics of me all girlied up and skirtified, whatever. That's cool.

I'm just wondering whether it would be cool if I showed up to RMFC (my 1st furcon, BTW) dressed like a girl. I mean from what I hear, folks do get away with weirder shit by any means, but I'm just curious. Everybody have a super happy evening!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Yes.


 
Just don't look up my skirt, K?? ;-;


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Just don't look up my skirt, K?? ;-;


 
You do realize where you're asking this, right?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> You do realize where you're asking this, right?


 
D: no groping either


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> D: no groping either


 
I can only promise that when you're looking.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 7, 2011)

A clever ruse to expose the creeps, :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

RMFC is the single most news reported on furry con, it is completely and utterly open to the public.  In fact they let news cameras run around freely.
Do you want to be in drag in front of a cnn camera?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> RMFC is the single most news reported on furry con, it is completely and utterly open to the public.  In fact they let news cameras run around freely.
> Do you want to be in drag in front of a cnn camera?



....WHAT


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> ....WHAT


 Last year at RMFC they let news reporters run around free for advertising.  Do you want to end up on national television?


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Last year at RMFC they let news reporters run around free for advertising.  Do you want to end up on national television?


 
O noes, they might see me getting my yiff on. :V


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Last year at RMFC they let news reporters run around free for advertising.  Do you want to end up on national television?


 
maybe I'll just keep it to the parties in the hotel rooms... :3c


----------



## WingDog (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm getting a tail from Bir/Cloudy that I shall be wearing at the con, Super excited and cannot wait!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> So if you're at all familiar with me, you know that I'm sort of well known.... er, crossdresser. Seems like half of the people that PM me lately anymore are asking for pics of me all girlied up and skirtified, whatever. That's cool.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether it would be cool if I showed up to RMFC (my 1st furcon, BTW) dressed like a girl. I mean from what I hear, folks do get away with weirder shit by any means, but I'm just curious. Everybody have a super happy evening!


 
Dude, I saw scarier shit at Further Confusion. I can't exactly remember what, I just remember being utterly horrified. A crossdresser would attract almost no attention.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> maybe I'll just keep it to the parties in the hotel rooms... :3c


 A wild News reporter appears.

Attack <filler>Item
Pokemonfiller>Run


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> A wild News reporter appears.
> 
> Attack <filler>Item
> Pokemonfiller>Run



A wild gatode used SUCK :3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 7, 2011)

Gatorade why haven't you posted pics yet.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 7, 2011)

Whatever floats yout boat, G

Just don't rant about being sexually harassed, in here, if you do; I'll "I told you so" all over your face :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just don't rant about being sexually harassed, in here, if you do; I'll "I told you so" all over your face :V


 You do realise this is gatode we're talking about right?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realise this is gatode we're talking about right?


 
Yea, I'm not so sure my "or else" will have the desired effect... Or exactly the opposite :/


----------



## Azure (Apr 7, 2011)

So are you gonna send me a pic of your girlyfied asian ass? Because that's as far as I got in the OP. Answer pending.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Yea, I'm not so sure my "or else" will have the desired effect... Or exactly the opposite :/


 I can imagine it, the day after we all log on and see a thread titled, "So, I kept getting my ass slapped while in drag  ", in the den.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 7, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> So if you're at all familiar with me, you know that I'm sort of well known.... er, crossdresser. Seems like half of the people that PM me lately anymore are asking for pics of me all girlied up and skirtified, whatever. That's cool.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether it would be cool if I showed up to RMFC (my 1st furcon, BTW) dressed like a girl. I mean from what I hear, folks do get away with weirder shit by any means, but I'm just curious. Everybody have a super happy evening!



Fursuiting IS crossdressing in a sense. Just as a different species instead of a different gender. I've seen crossdressers at cons before. They're awesome. Go for it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> A wild News reporter appears.
> 
> Attack <filler>Item
> Pokemonfiller>Run



 You forgot "Put it in"


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> You forgot "Put it in"


 
You didn't look in "Attack".


----------



## Rouz (Apr 12, 2011)

Do it


----------

